
Profile of Naval Ravikant and AngelList's new seed fund - rmason
https://pando.com/2015/10/12/most-patient-man-silicon-valley/
======
gkanai
A tremendous vote of confidence for AL and while it may take time for this to
impact the market, $400 Mil. is a lot of money and it will have a long-term
impact on how seed funding happens.

